# جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة/ بولقري / جفنشي / دنهل



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
جديدنا الان​ 
أفخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالميه..اقمشة .اشمغة.ابواك.اقلام.ساعات.كبكات.عطور.​ وهدايا خااصه للوالدين​ اقمشة جفنشي ودنهل وبولغري​ 

*تم توفير جميع الالوان من الأقمشة الرجالية الشتوية المتميزة من ماركة بولقري*​ 
صوف انجليزي 100%​ 
* * القطعه 5 امتار (3,5 طول و 2 عرض) ..*​ 
* (قماش +8ازارير بولغري + 2 استيكر بولغري + علبه بولغري )*​ 



 
* سعر القطعة الأساسي مثل ماهو موضح في الصورة 500 ريال*​ 
* والسعر الحالي 380 ريال*​ 

*على الطبيعة افخم واحلى *​ 
*الطلب / داخل الرياض عن طريق المندوب *​ *والتوصيل ع المشترية*​ *خارج الرياض عن طريق شركات الشحن *​ *للطلب والإستفسار*​ *0509000966*​ 
*



*​ 






​ 



 


 


​ 




​ 





​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 





​ جفنشي​ 
تحتوي العلبة على :​ 
-قطعة قماش تكفي لشخص واحد، قياسها [ 5] متر .​ 
-علبة تحتوي 8 أزرة + 2 شعار للعلامة التجارية .​ 
-الحقيبة الحافظة للثوب بعد التفصيل,,​ 
وطبعا كيس الماركه الفخم للتقديم المميز​ 



​[/CENTER]




ظرف الأزارير والشعارين:​ 


​ 



السعر:350ريال فقط​ 
 جفنشي اوف وايت​ 
نسبة القطن اعلى ب 400 ريال​ 
القطعه العلوويه لون ابيض / السفليه اوف وايت​ 


 
قماش دنهل الفاخر​ 
تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..​ 
قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون؛ابيض)-صناعه سويسريه أصلي 100%​ 
أزارير فخمه دائرية الشكل ومكتوب عليها دنهل​ 
شعارين لتمييز الثوب عند التفصيل​ 
كيس قماش لحفظ الثوب في الدولاب..​ 
نشوف الصور:​ 
مكونات العلبه..القماش-ظرف الازارير والشعارين-كيس الحفظ:​ 


​ 



​ 
السعر 300 ريال​ 


 [/QUOTE]

[/CENTER]


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

مااشااء الله تبااارك الله اقمشه جميلهـ ومعروووفهـ

قمة في التنسيق والتقديم موووفقه داانه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

حياااااااك جووو
من ذوووووقك 
والاقمشه ع الطبيعه خييياااااااااااااال


----------



## tjarksa (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

الله يوفقك بالرزق الحلال .


----------



## اسرار الطبيعه (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

موووووووووووووووفقه يالغلا


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة بولقري / بالازرة والتاقات /*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: جديد / اقمشة رجاليه ماركة/ بولقري / جفنشي / دنهل*

لا اله الا الله


----------

